# Bbq pit boys



## Tom (Aug 19, 2011)

These giuys are [email protected]@D !
I subscribe so I get the new videos.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EvaJLVyrbA&feature=digest"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EvaJLVyrbA&feature=digest[/ame]


----------



## toddrod (Aug 20, 2011)

I have tried many of their recipes and they all came out pretty good.


----------

